# Painting Techniques



## Mortissanguine (Aug 13, 2007)

Some videos I did for a CalHauntS NorCal Make and Take. Hope they are helpful.






















There is also a intro speech I did for the class on this channel that talks about lighting and its effect on paint and such.


Cory
Nightmare Playgrounds


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks for sharing. I always love seeing different painting techniques. It helps me with my own work.


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

loved the videos I am thinking about using some of that for my basement walls just to make them cool year round


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

THANK YOU!!!! THANK YOU!!!! THANK YOU!!!! 
I needed this!!!!


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

It's too bad that the actual painting doesn't go this fast in real life!! Think of how much we could get done!!


----------



## Val - 156 (Feb 11, 2010)

Great tutorials. I really like the brick and plaster technique! Thanks for sharing them


----------

